# Where to start?



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi all, my husband and I are seriously thinking of selling up and moving to Spain in the next couple of years, we are just beginning our research, firstly we need to know which areas to look at. We would like to look in the Costa Blanca region, somewhere that has good facilities e.g restaurants, bars, shops etc. We have holidayed in Benidorm but could not live there. Could anyone give us some ideas of towns to start researching. Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Can you give us a bit more to go on? Good bars, shops and restaurants are found all over Spain. Do you want to be on the coast? In an area where most people speak English? Up-market or good value for money? Do you have kids that will need to go to school?


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi, we do not have young children so schools not an issue, looking Costa Blanca region, would like to be near other expats as we would like to socialise and mix with all nationalities, we would like to be fairly near the beach, I have briefly looked at El Campello, I am 47 and my husband is 50, we hope to have enough money to retire early and be somewhere family can easily visit


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Come to La Marina, it's a good mix of people, close to the beach and lots going on even in winter. There are lots of villages nearby if you want something more rural but we love it here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zoe.nash said:


> Hi all, my husband and I are seriously thinking of selling up and moving to Spain in the next couple of years, we are just beginning our research, firstly we need to know which areas to look at. We would like to look in the Costa Blanca region, somewhere that has good facilities e.g restaurants, bars, shops etc. We have holidayed in Benidorm but could not live there. Could anyone give us some ideas of towns to start researching. Thanks


You could do far worse than my little paradise  About 45 mins north of Benidorm.

It's a very international community, so there's plenty of help available if you don't speak Spanish - but it's still very definitely Spain! 


Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Javea is simply one of the best places I have visited on this god forsaken planet
It has old town charm, beautiful Marina area and beach resort -all in one well kept town.

Cannot afford to buy there, but loved it


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Lovely pictures Xabiachica


----------



## Jesnat (Mar 5, 2016)

We are near San Javier, Los Alcazares. 10 minutes from Murcia airport, 30 minutes to Murcia city or Cartagena. An hour to Alicante. 10 minutes to beaches. Lots of expats around the area, but still very local at the same time. Great markets, shopping centres, fantastic beaches. We love it. Inland towns, Golf resorts, urbanisations all along the Mar Menor and up to Alicante. Affordable for us too.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

zoe.nash said:


> Hi all, my husband and I are seriously thinking of selling up and moving to Spain in the next couple of years, we are just beginning our research, firstly we need to know which areas to look at. We would like to look in the Costa Blanca region, somewhere that has good facilities e.g restaurants, bars, shops etc. We have holidayed in Benidorm but could not live there. Could anyone give us some ideas of towns to start researching. Thanks


We used to holiday a lot in Benidorm because we loved it there. We live in Benidorm now in the quiet outskirt area. It's still a great place to be. 

The area we live is lively in the daytime but from early evening it's fairly quiet. Don't judge the whole of Benidorm by the hotel area when you were holidaying. There are loads of nice expat and international bars and restaurants about 10 minutes walk from our apartment. 

Wouldn't live in any other town! 

Steve


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your replies, there is such a lot to think of, I will keep researching and looking into the different towns etc


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Google Earth street view is a good tool to use to get an idea of what a town looks like, on the ground. I know it has helped a number of people rule out some places.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

thrax said:


> Google Earth street view is a good tool to use to get an idea of what a town looks like, on the ground. I know it has helped a number of people rule out some places.


While I agree with you, check the dates on the images, a lot round here is still from 2013 and a lot has changed.


----------



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

zoe.nash said:


> Hi all, my husband and I are seriously thinking of selling up and moving to Spain in the next couple of years, we are just beginning our research, firstly we need to know which areas to look at. We would like to look in the Costa Blanca region, somewhere that has good facilities e.g restaurants, bars, shops etc. We have holidayed in Benidorm but could not live there. Could anyone give us some ideas of towns to start researching. Thanks


Hello Zoe,
As no one has yet to mention the Elephant in the room I might as well bring it up.
Have you considered the consequences of Brexit on your plans.


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes I have considered Brexit and at the moment just researching, will see what happens and hope it doesn't affect things to much


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Do any of you recommend an organised viewing trip?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zoe.nash said:


> Do any of you recommend an organised viewing trip?


Absolutely NOT!

They tend to be high pressure and they will want to show you their properties and not those that you may be interested in.

Why not do it yourselves?


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Ok thanks, I won't do that then lol


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...elp-needed-where-live-costa-blanca-south.html

Lots of info in this thread, and in many others as this is a popular query and pops up regularly.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Choose some areas and then spend the time in each to help you decide. Research and experience before you decide.


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your advise, I am thinking north Costa Blanca and like the look of Javea, I will hopefully choose a couple of places to visit next year.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

zoe.nash said:


> Do any of you recommend an organised viewing trip?




I strongly advise it. Also, when the decision is made, rent a place and do not immediately purchase. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoe.nash (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you do a viewing trip? Was it high pressure sales?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> I strongly advise it. Also, when the decision is made, rent a place and do not immediately purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think something may have been lost in translation (between American and English I mean).

A viewing trip is something organised by an agent or a company where they drive you round a number of properties.

Not to be confused with a trip where you (yourself) view the properties that you want to see.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I think something may have been lost in translation (between American and English I mean).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We just say (look at properties or listings for sale)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elyles said:


> We just say (look at properties or listings for sale)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think snikpoh was clear

A 'viewing trip' is where an agent arranges & pays for flights & accommodation for the potential purchaser to come especially to view properties which the agent has for sale.

I've heard that often agents will indeed use high pressure sales tactics on these trips

I guess they expect you to buy a property through them, since they are paying for the holiday / viewing trip


----------



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think snikpoh was clear
> 
> A 'viewing trip' is where an agent arranges & pays for flights & accommodation for the potential purchaser to come especially to view properties which the agent has for sale.
> 
> ...


If you need an agent or some similar organisation to take care of you then may not be the type of character that will flourish in a Foreign Country.
Arranging a trip around your chosen area. Arranging appointments with estate agents (but not letting them take control) is easy enough. What can be complex is understanding how your chosen area will change with the seasons.
I can tell you a beautiful sunny morning in May can turn in to a flesh burning, energy sapping day in August. Just as equally you might find yourself in a "holiday" built property that leaks expensive heat in January.
I often wonder if that "place in the sun" with SOUTH facing balcony turns out to be not so nice in July and August


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think snikpoh was clear
> 
> A 'viewing trip' is where an agent arranges & pays for flights & accommodation for the potential purchaser to come especially to view properties which the agent has for sale.
> 
> ...



Not only on these trips.

When we looked in Andalusia , we were shown a fabulous house by one Agent. However we were not ready to buy, had no intention of paying anything on that trip and we were honest about this up front, explained this is a look and see trip.
Left the house, full of Wow it was great, she drove us to a cashpoint machine to get the deposit money out got very aggressive when we said no. Had arranged to see other houses with her the following day but cancelled. Even when we returned home she sent emails daily badgering us. In the end told her to stick it where the sun does not shine. Loathsome woman. You need to be focused and firm when dealing with some of these agents


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Javea is simply one of the best places I have visited on this god forsaken planet
> It has old town charm, beautiful Marina area and beach resort -all in one well kept town.
> 
> Cannot afford to buy there, but loved it


And the town hall made some noise about people letting dogs poop with the result that it's no longer full of s**t! Happy days.


----------

